# The Deeper meaning of Kenpo...



## Kenpo_Chick (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys!!

Just curious to see what others think on this...

How has Kenpo personally benefitted you!? 

Sorry if this has already been brought up (I'm a newbie sorry!!) but I'm curious as to whether (because I'm half way across the world from most of you) what we gain out of Kenpo is similar!?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Where is halfway across the world (ish)? Kenpo has given me a clear veiw of what can and will happen in the event that things get violent. That is, I'm still insecure but I don't have to wonder about a lot of it.
Sean


----------



## jdubakki (May 21, 2004)

above all else kenpo has given me self control and self confidence


----------



## Ceicei (May 21, 2004)

Kenpo, for me, is a journey of rediscovery with persistence, commitment, and discipline.  It also is a good proving ground for spiritual power and personal conviction.  I do love the physical strength that comes from doing.  I enjoy the mental challenge--the simplicity and intricacy of concepts and principles.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 21, 2004)

An ongoing reminder of the vast volumes of what I've yet to learn.  Creation is an act of discovery, and the thing in my life I create as "Kenpo" is a never-ending source of new information for exploration and discovery.

Dr. Dave


----------



## sumdumguy (May 21, 2004)

Kenpo or Martial Arts in general..... 
The benefits are imeasurable. I have gained friendships with people in far away places. I have learned more about science, physics, geometry and phsycology in the last 26 or so years in the Arts, than I had ever thought possible. Motion is easily duplicated and mimicked (sp?) from one person to the next, but to see a student understand and develope their skills and ability is wildly impressive. Watching them grow from neophyte to mechanic to engineer, and so on. To think that (I) had a small part in that process is most rewarding. Self-confidence is grown through practice and encouragement. Above all else, I have seen how much there is that I don't know and understand. It is this element that keeps me coming back everyday.... 
Great Question.
 :asian:


----------



## Kenpo_Chick (May 21, 2004)

Half way across the world (ish) would be the small islands of New Zealand (Where they made Lord of the Rings if you didn't know already!!)

Anyway the question was more directed to Kenpo but any form of martial art can bring us great rewards. Question was brought up in my head while trying to write my thesis for my black belt (due in about 4 weeks time!! AH!!). Just was curious as to how Kenpo affects others. Kenpo is definitely my life at the moment. Althought I"m yougn I'm dedicated to Kenpo and also help assistant instruct our junior classes (4-16 year olds).

Personally Kenpo has made me think alot more in sernarios where I would of thought nothing of it (and probably ended up in a fight etc...) I'm also alot more confident and understand alot more on the aspects of fighting (if I have to).


----------



## Zoran (May 22, 2004)

Kenpo gives my life balance.


----------



## Kenpo_Chick (May 22, 2004)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Kenpo gives my life balance.


Just curious...balance in what way? Everything? Mind? Body?


----------



## Zoran (May 22, 2004)

Kenpo_Chick said:
			
		

> Just curious...balance in what way? Everything? Mind? Body?



We all have different aspects of our mind or nature (spirit). For example, you ever wonder why the people that go out and committ extreme violent acts, such as walking into their job and shooting everyone in sight, do those things? When people that knew that person are interviewed, the general response is usually; "He was such a nice person, wouldn't hurt a fly".

We all have a violent side, if you care to admit it or not. It is human nature and at one time it was important to our survival. These days, we are more civilized, or try to be, but human nature is still there. When ever you bury or ignore a side of yourself, it will come out one way or another. The martial arts is a positive expression of that side of me and gives my life balance.

This can translate to other aspects of your life. We are all filled with positive and negative emotions and needs. Someone who ignores their need for love, for example, will have problems eventually arise because of it or just make them generally unhappy.


----------



## 8253 (May 23, 2004)

Kenpo has taught me self control and how not to fight.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 24, 2004)

Kenpo to me is like physical Algebra.  It allows me to look at problems from a perspective which differs from those of others.  While some look at a problem in a straightforward manner, and others look at it backwards for a different approach, I find I am able to view things "sideways", and come up with solutions which wouldn't necessarily be obvious to others.

The emphasis on practical self defense is pretty cool too.   

Welcome to Martial Talk, by the way.  :asian:


----------



## Ender (May 24, 2004)

Kenpo is part of the balance. I think that everything has to balance : mental, physical, spiritual, and social.....when it doesn't, problems arise...for me anyway.

What I also like about kenpo is the way it can change people. We had this kid come in, sophomore in high school, drooped head and shoulders, shuffled around, he wasn't doing well in school, and didn't talk much. His dad brought him in.....two years later, he walked with his head held up high, lots of confidence, got on the honor roll at school, and then joined the marines when he graduated. what a turnaround for him.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 29, 2004)

Kenpo seems to have given my life a purpose.  After my first class I knew that I wanted to teach kenpo, and with that goal in mind I started training.  And it has been a glorious time.  It has given my life balance, helped me through rough times, saved my life a time or two.  Kenpo opened a world for me that is exciting to be part of each and every day.


----------



## jlintz (Jul 29, 2004)

I have only been doing kenpo for about 2 months and I already wish I had been doing this about 10 years ago(20 now).  Seriously it gives me something to look forward to at the end of a long day of work and its so amazing to see our head instructor execute techniques and watch them flow so nicely that it makes me strive to one day be able to be so smooth flowing, of course no fights are ever smooth.  I love that I know I can go there every day for the next 20 years and still have something new to learn or to perfect.  Unfortunately I will be switching back and forth between schools as I go back to college but I hope when I go back up to school the people will be just as friendly and supportive as the school I am at now.


----------



## The Kai (Jul 30, 2004)

Kenpo has given me direction, balance and purpose.  It h=is hard for me to get to gym to lift weights to be bigger unless there is a reason to train.  So health.  i like to teach I have seen the shy, slouchy become confident.  Cool!


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jul 30, 2004)

Kenpo has taught me how fragile the body is.


----------



## GAB (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi JD.
I was just thinking when I read your post, how tough the human body is, especially when you are disciplined, are into doing what you are very enthusiastic about, such as one of the various martial arts.

I guess a lot has to do with your mind set and determination. 

Even though I am very intense about martial arts, I will always remember 
working out in gyms and observing the people who go that extra pound or kata or technique. 

Some really put the body to a test, they live the life and every moment means go to the limit. 

Seeing someone strain to bench that extra 5 pounds, so they can then bench the extra 10 pounds or 20 next week and figuring the amount of food value in protein they must eat to get to that next level.

Grapplers are in the same catagory, takes a lot to understand their mind set and if you can't, well you will never know. 

Mountain climbers are another group. Most of these I refer to are really intense and yet very calm when not doing what they love best. Some carry it to extremes, they as a general rule burn out quickly. 

There are many sports and activities we can talk about, when you realize the work and effort that it takes to get to the level of the professionals, we must all realize that the extra effort they take and do, we as regulars will never know.

I guess I am just caught up in the Olympics. Regards, Gary


----------



## JD_Nelson (Aug 22, 2004)

> Hi JD.
> I was just thinking when I read your post, how tough the human body is, especially when you are disciplined, are into doing what you are very enthusiastic about, such as one of the various martial arts.



HI GAB,

my thoughts when I wrote, were concerned with self-defense and using Kenpo to defend myself.  I am 31 years old, and really a very inexperienced kenpoist, but I have had a few scrapes before kenpo, and after kenpo. 

I have even avoided a scrape or too because of grown confidence.  Since I have been taking kenpo, I am afraid of my attacker being hurt severely.  Yes, I know I am at risk as well but I have faith in the training I have and I feel I can apply successfully what I have learned.  I have applied principles and ideas on scenarios I have not learned the ideal techs for.  

I know more ways now how to punish an individual for attacking me.  I guess that is why I say the human body is fragile.  

Salute,

JD


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 22, 2004)

To discover strengths,weaknesses within myself, but to also pass on the art to others.


----------



## GAB (Sep 2, 2004)

JD, Ok, I can relate to that also.

Yes, when you take on the responsibility of hurting someone, or taking a life, it has taken on a whole new dimension (Martial Art).

Master Gichin Funakoshi talked about that all the time, he said, it should only be done in the name of "Justice", and then only as a last resort.

Kosho Shorei Ryu Kempo, is in the same spirit.

Regards, Gary


----------



## new-kenpo-fighter (Oct 18, 2004)

it makes me more secure and self esteem is growing:supcool:.
i think it is a small club that i am in and they can help the singel guy.
i has just traind with "huk" and can he tell you a LOT that works and add´s even more sense to the kenpo figting art.:samurai:


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 17, 2004)

for me, its a challange, how fast can i kick?, how much power can i generate?, how far can i push myself? sure it, helps take out stress, to lose myself in what i am doing (focus). It just makes me feel good. I know that there is very little in this world that i won't be able to take with a little (lot) of effort, thought and dedication. 

later dayz!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 18, 2004)

Training in kenpo constantly humbles me, showing me that, overall, I really don't know anything. You can train many years, fell like you have the techniques down cold, then along comes a senior, does the same techniques, and you realize that you suck. Or, you can do a few basic movements and end up in a three hour discussion of all the details contained within it. Truly amazing.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Kenpo seems to have given my life a purpose.  After my first class I knew that I wanted to teach kenpo, and with that goal in mind I started training.  And it has been a glorious time.  It has given my life balance, helped me through rough times, saved my life a time or two.  Kenpo opened a world for me that is exciting to be part of each and every day.


Very well said, Mr. Broad--pretty much the same way I feel about it too.

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello, We spell it KEMPO, but same meaning. When we look at our Professor and what he is trying to teach us, many of the younger students see only the fighting aspects of kempo, but if you study what kempo teaches...you are right there is a deeper meaning? To be more humble,kind, and a good human being......not to fight.....Aloha


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 18, 2004)

JD_Nelson said:
			
		

> Kenpo has taught me how fragile the body is.


That's interesting.  One of the things Kenpo has taught me is how much tougher my body is than I realized.

Jeff


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 18, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  One of the things Kenpo has taught me is how much tougher my body is than I realized.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff I agree with you, I am amazed at times how tough my body is and at some of the abuse it takes at the hands of Brother John and Hunter.  

When looking at the statement I made a  few months ago I still feel it is accurate to a point.  Kenpo has taught me how to generate enough power to severly injure someone.  So I look at the weight of the responsibilty and judgement we must use.  

I am not good at expressing myself in deep thoughts, but I agree with you on how strong the body is.  

Salute,

JD


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 20, 2004)

There are a few things that Kenpo has brought into my life. One is a better understanding of myself, and who I am. Another is that there is difference between pain and injury. Pain you can work through, overcome, and or block out. Injuries are a lot harder to work through. Most importantly, Kenpo has helped me build some new friendships that will last a lifetime. And many of these people that I have trained with, started at about the same time as myself. We have been there for each other for every test, and some have made it to Black. As a matter of fact, my training partner for the past 5 years just tested for his Black Belt today. I have the headache and black eye to prove that he had a spectacular test. I got to throw him around and batter him for my  Black Belt test, and now I had the pleasure of being able to return the favor.


----------

